# Bimax is becoming a cosmetic procedure



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Bimaxillary surgery aka double jaw in the past was only performed as a functional surgery fix malocclusion. As you probably know malocclusions are the cause of jaw pain, chewing difficulties and sleep apnoea. (besides uglyness)
Now doctor Marianetti is advertising his "Beauty full chin" procedure as an aesthetic surgery to improve the lower third, fixing double/recessed chin and remove nasolabial folds and wrinkles. The procedure he calls "Beauty full chin" is nothing but CCW Lefort 1 + BSSO + chin wing.


----------



## Nosecel (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> doctor Marianetti


Italian?


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Italian?


yes, he works in Ortognatica Roma clinic


----------



## Piro (May 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Italian?


Yep


----------



## 6ft4 (May 5, 2020)

Has he jacked his prices up


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

6ft4 said:


> Has he jacked his prices up


If Marianetti increases his prices, I'm forced to undergo double jaw in Russia with Andreishev


----------



## Nosecel (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> double jaw


What's the difference?
Sorry for dumb questions btw
I think that double jaw and bimax are the same thing but is there any difference?


----------



## 6ft4 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> If Marianetti increases his prices, I'm forced to undergo double jaw in Russia with Andreishev


I've seen people on here say Marianetti quoted them 13k+ for double jaw after it was made known that he performed double jaw on a user for 9k

I haven't seen any impressive results from Andreishev tbh


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> What's the difference?
> Sorry for dumb questions btw
> I think that double jaw and bimax are the same thing but is there any difference?


double jaw surgery is the same of "bimaxillary surgery" 
bi = prefix meaning double
maxillary = related to jaw bone


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

bimax is a looksmin unless ur deformed

you have to pull out teeth for the orthodontic treatment which shrinks your jaw bone


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

6ft4 said:


> I've seen people on here say Marianetti quoted them 13k+ for double jaw after it was made known that he performed double jaw on a user for 9k
> 
> I haven't seen any impressive results from Andreishev tbh


Marianetti shut down his clinic during the coronavirus crisys and maybe he increased the price due to excess of demand.
if his prices remain above 10k, I will go to Russia


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Bimaxillary surgery aka double jaw in the past was only performed as a functional surgery fix malocclusion. As you probably know malocclusions are the cause of jaw pain, chewing difficulties and sleep apnoea. (besides uglyness)
> Now doctor Marianetti is advertising his "Beauty full chin" procedure as an aesthetic surgery to improve the lower third, fixing double/recessed chin and remove wrinkles. The procedure he calls "Beauty full chin" is nothing but CCW Lefort 1 + BSSO + chin wing.


Ik, Andrei is doing me lefort 2 + bsso + chinwing + genioplasty. Suck on my slavic bollocks


Lorsss said:


> Marianetti shut down his clinic during the coronavirus crisys and maybe he increased the price due to excess of demand.
> if his prices remain above 10k, I will go to Russia


You should andreis the best and he may even do high lefort if you beg him enough ahahahaha


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> bimax is a looksmin unless ur deformed
> 
> you have to pull out teeth for the orthodontic treatment which shrinks your jaw bone



shut up bluecel

BIMAX + GENIO of MedialCanthusCel
BIMAX + CHIN SHIELD of TheLordMadness
BIMAX + GENIO of BigChinHispanic


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> shut up bluecel
> 
> BIMAX + GENIO of MedialCanthusCel
> BIMAX + CHIN SHIELD of TheLordMadness
> BIMAX + GENIO of BigChinHispanic


well duh, they were deformed like i said


----------



## italian2001 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Bimaxillary surgery aka double jaw in the past was only performed as a functional surgery fix malocclusion. As you probably know malocclusions are the cause of jaw pain, chewing difficulties and sleep apnoea. (besides uglyness)
> Now doctor Marianetti is advertising his "Beauty full chin" procedure as an aesthetic surgery to improve the lower third, fixing double/recessed chin and remove wrinkles. The procedure he calls "Beauty full chin" is nothing but CCW Lefort 1 + BSSO + chin wing.



Com'è marianetti?


i am italian
i have a grade III malocclusion (jaw is a bit too forward than maxilla), and i have narrow maxilla

i already know i have to do a surgery to widen the maxilla because i have two impacted canines that otherwise wouldn't have space needed to come out.

what i'd like to do is keep the widening until i am satisfied, and not only just to create that little of space needed to pull out the two canines. the last one is what public doctors that follow me (an orthodonthist and a surgeon) want me to do. but i'll just cheat and keep the device jfl then i'll go there and say "ops" my jaw is too narrow than maxilla

then, i'd have to do a jaw widening to make the jaw match the width of the maxilla.

and then, i'll have to do bimax. now they're saying me they will bring my jaw backward but imo this would literally destroy my life. i basically have a recessed maxilla and they want to make my jaw recessed to. so i'd go to one surgeon to do a bimax to bring the most forward it's possible both my jaw and maxilla, and make them match together.

doing so i'll fix my lower third. but i will still lack undereye support (with eye bags), i'll still have a nose with the hump, and i won't have a strong chin and a really good jaw. so, for the eyes i will need to go to Taban (i'll get surgeries to get almond eyes, and use fillers for undereye support, in another thread it was said that in that area they last also 2-3 years and cost only 200 euros).

i'll get a rhinoplasty only after doing the 3 surgeries in my lower third (the mid and upper third could be affected by changes in the lower third so i don't wanna rink anything).

AFTER DOING ALL THAT, and also doing gymmaxxing, heightmaxxing (stretching in the morning to keep spine decompressed and height increasing shoes), dickmaxxing, and also skinmaxxing with red light therapy, cryotherapy, vitamins, hydration etc ... I WILL BE HAPPY OF MY LOOK AND REALLY ACCEPT MYSELF BECAUSE I WILL HAVE DONE ANYTHING I COULD IN A "REALISTIC" MINDSET.


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> well duh, they were deformed like i said












well, I am deformed too and I will get bimax


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 391150
> View attachment 391151
> 
> 
> well, I am deformed too and I will get bimax


no bimax for your ethnicity


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> Com'è marianetti?
> 
> 
> i am italian
> ...



why don't we have a call? I don't wanna read this text wall


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> no bimax for your ethnicity


what ethnicity do I look?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> what ethnicity do I look?


middle Eastern maybe kurd or paki. Havnt seen your front


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Ik, Andrei is doing me lefort 2 + bsso + chinwing + genioplasty. Suck on my slavic bollocks


when will you undergo the surgery?


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> middle Eastern maybe kurd or paki. Havnt seen your front








this is me under the sun light. As you can see my skin is pale


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 391159
> 
> 
> this is me under the sun light


well bimax wont do shit about your hairline and bug Eyes and round mandible. Furthermore, your jaws arent as deformed as those guys you linked. 

And you look kurdish


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 391150
> View attachment 391151
> 
> 
> well, I am deformed too and I will get bimax


isn't you jaw slightly downswung? would orthodontic surgery fix it?


Lorsss said:


> View attachment 391159
> 
> 
> this is me under the sun light. As you can see my skin is pale


dw this guy is just trolling


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> isn't you jaw slightly downswung? would orthodontic surgery fix it?


orthodontic surgery means bimax


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> orthodontic surgery means bimax


yeah I know I just like to say orthodontic instead of bimax


----------



## Y2J97 (May 5, 2020)

Yo


Yuyevon said:


> well bimax wont do shit about your hairline and bug Eyes and round mandible. Furthermore, your jaws arent as deformed as those guys you linked.
> 
> And you look kurdish



Tbh you're don't know what are you talking about.
You even look the incredible results of MedialChantus, he started from rounded and recessed chin to a almost top tier frontal with square chin, good 3/4 and decent profile.

Bimax remain one of the best impactful surgery.

Just because you see 2 or maximum 3 results of Bimax from stupid surgeons without taste of aestetich, doesn't give you the right to say bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> Yo
> 
> Tbh you're don't know what are you talking about.
> You even look the incredible results of MedialChantus, he started from rounded and recessed chin to a almost top tier frontal with square chin, good 3/4 and decent profile.
> ...


his jaw didnt change at all in shape, only his chin got more forward because it was incredibly recessed. Bimax wont make a narrow jaw wider.


----------



## Y2J97 (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> his jaw didnt change at all in shape, only his chin got more forward because it was incredibly recessed. Bimax wont make a narrow jaw wider.



Following you're thought, it's better a recessed narrow face than anteface but narrow? You really deserve a Defrancq's implant to be punished.

You still don't know what are you talking about: Bimax can change shape of mandible, if you advance Chin it makes mandible more definite and less rounded. 

Also BSSO can cause a slightly enlarge of the gonions, due at the cut.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> Following you're thought, it's better a recessed narrow face than anteface but narrow? You really deserve a Defrancq's implant to be punished.
> 
> You still don't know what are you talking about: Bimax can change shape of mandible, if you advance Chin it makes mandible more definite and less rounded.
> 
> Also BSSO can cause a slightly enlarge of the gonions, due at the cut.


OP has a round and narrow mid mandible and ramus, moving the chin forward wont fix that. And theres no bimax for that Eye area and hairline which are huge bottlenecks.

For OP to do a bimax is like pouring 1 drop into the Mississippi river, it wont change shit. Its like those 80 year olds who do plastic surgeries to look better for all the grannies at the retirement home.

Those 3 guys he linked had severely deformed jaws which he doesnt. *Also his upper maxilla is even more retruded than his lower which lefort 1 wont fix, and might even make it look worse in comparison.*

OP needs a lefort 3 for his upper midface not lefort 1 only.


----------



## Y2J97 (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> OP has a round and narrow mid mandible and ramus, moving the chin forward wont fix that. And theres no bimax for that Eye area and hairline which are huge bottlenecks.
> 
> For OP to do a bimax is like pouring 1 drop into the Mississippi river, it wont change shit. Its like those 80 year olds who do plastic surgeries to look better for all the grannies at the retirement home.
> 
> ...



You wasting my precious time.

A genioplastic that gives vertically projection (and forward obv) reduce rounded mandible and square it, like i sad it's all about who make the surgery.

Stop coping if you can't afford it.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> You wasting my precious time.
> 
> A genioplastic that gives vertically projection (and forward obv) reduce rounded mandible and square it, like i sad it's all about who make the surgery.
> 
> Stop coping if you can't afford it.


Genioplasty doesnt reduce round mandibles, bullshit. I want one myself for more chin projection and spoke to several jaw surgeons and they all said it can cause hour glass deformity aka creating a stepoff between mid mandible and chin.

You sound like a french low IQ frog so fuck off you arrogant frog


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> And you look kurdish


you mirin kurdish chad don't you?


Y2J97 said:


> Following you're thought, it's better a recessed narrow face than anteface but narrow? You really deserve a Defrancq's implant to be punished.
> 
> You still don't know what are you talking about: Bimax can change shape of mandible, if you advance Chin it makes mandible more definite and less rounded.
> 
> Also BSSO can cause a slightly enlarge of the gonions, due at the cut.


impact on lower third angularity and wideness from front is marginal.
For a little more result you should go for a chinwing/imdo 
but ideally you either go for side wide or implants for jaw angularity.
regular bimax and genio won't change things


----------



## Y2J97 (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Genioplasty doesnt reduce round mandibles, bullshit. I want one myself for more chin projection and spoke to several jaw surgeons and they all said it can cause hour glass deformity aka creating a stepoff between mid mandible and chin.
> 
> You sound like a french low IQ frog so fuck off you arrogant frog



Let me guess, what surgeons are you went? Defrancq?cosmetic surgeons? 😂

Obv can create the step-off effects, that's why you should to go only competent surgeons.

Medialchantus increase something like 6mm and earn: forward and vertically projection.


streege said:


> you mirin kurdish chad don't you?
> 
> impact on lower third angularity and wideness from front is marginal.
> For a little more result you should go for a chinwing/imdo
> ...



If you want top tier lower third obv is recommended to make a sidewing/chinwing to finish the job (like a more squared chin or increase lateral projection of gonions).

But like i sad the first step is forward growth, with no doubt.


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> what ethnicity do I look?


white


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

Y2J97 said:


> Let me guess, what surgeons are you went? Defrancq?cosmetic surgeons? 😂
> 
> Obv can create the step-off effects, that's why you should to go only competent surgeons.
> 
> ...


I went to the best ones in europe including dr. Zarrinbal in Berlin. Dr. Eppley has written an article about it if you search.

i think you are the one who is clueless seeing as you think OP needs bimax when it is his upper maxilla that is the most retruded.


----------



## Y2J97 (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I went to the best ones in europe including dr. Zarrinbal in Berlin.
> 
> i think you are the one who is clueless seeing as you think OP needs bimax when it is his upper maxilla that is the most retruded.



I don't like Zarrinbal and german surgeons as well, they're no so good with Bimax and offer a Chin Wing also if you have a foot problem.

Anyway, I'll try to talk seriously one for the last time: Lorsss has a bad side due at his biretrusion.
The firs step to fix it is Bimax, with allows you to move forward under maxilla and mandible, and genioplastic in my opinion would be useful to give him a vertically projection to make his face less rounded.

If he would to ascend, he should to move forward upper maxilla, infraorbital and zygos are necesseried, but these implants are there lasts pieces of the puzzle.


----------



## MentalistKebab (May 5, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> And you look kurdish


You have no idea what Kurds look like


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> You have no idea what Kurds look like


I have some guys in my class who are kurds and look similar to him


----------



## Lorsss (May 15, 2020)

6ft4 said:


> I've seen people on here say Marianetti quoted them 13k+ for double jaw after it was made known that he performed double jaw on a user for 9k


*He boosts the price for foreign patiens from richer countries*

*what a damn jew*


----------



## reptiles (May 15, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Ik, Andrei is doing me lefort 2 + bsso + chinwing + genioplasty. Suck on my slavic bollocks
> 
> You should andreis the best and he may even do high lefort if you beg him enough ahahahaha






PM after surgery i wanna see the results of this Fucking hell especially the lefort 2


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 16, 2020)

reptiles said:


> PM after surgery i wanna see the results of this Fucking hell especially the lefort 2


I may be getting MLF3 now from dr. Z


----------



## Norwooder (May 16, 2020)

reptiles said:


> PM after surgery i wanna see the results of this Fucking hell especially the lefort 2


OMg bruz are you retarded? he is making a fool of you. this nigga is absolutely not getting an LF2 for crying out loud.


----------



## majorcope (May 16, 2020)

bimax


----------



## Copemaxxing (May 16, 2020)

Can someone get lefort for free if you have shortface syndrome


----------



## Gaia262 (Aug 4, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Bimaxillary surgery aka double jaw in the past was only performed as a functional surgery fix malocclusion. As you probably know malocclusions are the cause of jaw pain, chewing difficulties and sleep apnoea. (besides uglyness)
> Now doctor Marianetti is advertising his "Beauty full chin" procedure as an aesthetic surgery to improve the lower third, fixing double/recessed chin and remove nasolabial folds and wrinkles. The procedure he calls "Beauty full chin" is nothing but CCW Lefort 1 + BSSO + chin wing.



I am pretty sure its Dr Ramieri that does the "Beauty Full Chin" and not Dr Marianetti. 

They work on the same team however.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 4, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> I am pretty sure its Dr Ramieri that does the "Beauty Full Chin" and not Dr Marianetti.
> 
> They work on the same team however.



who could be that guy in the preview?


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 4, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> who could be that guy in the preview?
> 
> View attachment 566287


*I bet it's **medialcanthuscel*


----------



## TITUS (Aug 4, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> *He boosts the price for foreign patiens from richer countries
> 
> what a damn jew*


Better learn how to speak italiano espaguetino.


----------



## TITUS (Aug 4, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Can someone get lefort for free if you have shortface syndrome


You can get a Lefort for free if you fracture your skull yourself, maybe you can leave some instructions so they rebuild you with a forward projection.


----------

